
Browser-Based Deep Learning Will Make Your Tabs Way Smarter - sebg
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3038359/browser-based-deep-learning-will-make-your-tabs-way-smarter
======
anigbrowl
I hate websites that have a policy of only linking back to other content on
their site, but never to external links the like the subject of the damn
article. This seems like an excellent thing for a smart browser tab to detect
and avoid.

